# Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü



## dennis24 (12. September 2010)

*Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Hallo,

meine Frau möchte gerne Anno 1503 auf meinem neuen Rechner (Core i7 860, Win 7 64bit Prof, GTX 460 (2 GB) und Syncmaster BX2450) spielen.
Treiber von GraKa ist sehr frisch.

Installiert, Patch 1.05 gesaugt und installiert, gestartet und doof aus der Wäsche geschaut. 

Das Hauptmenü sieht voll kaputt aus. Bild hängt dran.

Sobald man relativ blind das Spiel startet ist alles normal.
So wie es scheint, ist das Menü in 800x600, das Spiel jedoch in 1280 x 1024.
Das Spiel läuft, nur das Menü ist für die Tonne und erzeugt bei uns Augenkrebs.

Habt ihr dazu eine Idee?
Woran kann das liegen? An Win7? Am Monitor und dessen Auflösungen?

Danke und bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Schudukduk (12. September 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Das Zauberwort heißt XP-Kompatiblitätsmodus:
Rechtsklick auf Anno und dann auf Eigenschaften unter dem Reiter Kompatiblität findest du den Beschriebenen Modus-Häckchen setzten und los gehts


----------



## dennis24 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*



Schudukduk schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt XP-Kompatiblitätsmodus



Superschnelle Antwort. Danke.
*Aber *das war es noch nicht. 

Sowohl der XP SP3 als auch XP SP2 Kompatibilitäts-Modus bringt nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Ich habe gerade noch gesehen, das mein Screenshot via Druck Taste nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Das jetzt angehängte Bild zeigt die wirkliche Optik vom Hauptmenü.

Weitere Vorschläge sind daher willkommen.

Bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Laufen denn andere Spiele? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Kann man vielleicht schon VOR Spielstart einige Optionen einstellen? Kannst Du soweit durch die Menüs gehen, dass Du ins Grafikmenü kommst? Vlt. ist dort ein zu hoher Hz-Wert eingestellt, bei TFTs nimmt man 60Hz.


----------



## dennis24 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Hallo,



Herbboy schrieb:


> Laufen denn andere Spiele?



Ich spiele gerade Gothic3 und Uralt-Spiele wie: "Last Scenario" und "Exit Fate". Da habe ich gar keine Probleme.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell?


Ich denke ja. Mein Rechner ist keinen Monat alt.
Grafik habe ich letzte Woche aktualisiert.
Den Rest der Kiste habe ich so gelassen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht schon VOR Spielstart einige Optionen einstellen?


Eine Ini-Datei habe ich auf den ersten schnellen Blick nicht gefunden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst Du soweit durch die Menüs gehen, dass Du ins Grafikmenü kommst? Vlt. ist dort ein zu hoher Hz-Wert eingestellt, bei TFTs nimmt man 60Hz.



Ja, ich kann durch die Menüs navigieren und unter den Grafikoption das Spiel auf 1280x1024 stellen. Mehr ist da nicht. Das "eigentliche" Spiel läuft dann auch mit dieser höheren Auflösung.

Das Menü selber wird in 800x600 ausgestrahlt und mein TFT zeigt zu diesem Zeitpunkt unter den Informationen 60 Hz an. Also das scheint zu passen.


Weitere Ideen?

Danke und bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Vt. schau mal nach aktuelleren Boardtreibern. Kannst Du das Spiel vlt. im "Fenstermodus" laufen lassen? Vlt. geht das ja?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anno 1503 unter Win 7 64bit Prof hat Grafikprobleme im Hauptmenü*

Bei mir flimmert das Menü einwenig. Hast du Kantenglättung, anisotrope Filterung oder andere Tools zur Verbesserung des Bildes aktiviert? Deaktiviere mal den ganzen Schnickschnack. Bei mir sind die Grafikfehler verschwunden.


----------

